# Sig is white discolor??



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone know how to make my sig blend in with MMA forums background or can I?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Blended*

You do it like this:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Mines better, use mine


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks both of you!


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Mines better, use mine


Hey. Yours is better! 

I didn't see that mine didn't blend properly. I did it late at night and didn't notice that It was close, but not perfect.

I might need those tutorial DVDs quicker, or a better monitor, or maybe some sleep. :thumb02:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

the way u do it is click print screen go in photoshop
paste it and use that tool to get the color then paste it


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow i need to get a Tech. update. :thumb02:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> the way u do it is click print screen go in photoshop
> paste it and use that tool to get the color then paste it


That's what I did. 

I'm at home and it looks perfect, but yesterday when I was out, on my laptop; it didn't look right. Strange, since I selected the forum background color off the printscreen with the eyedropper in Photoshop.

Very strange indeed.


----------



## Cowmilker (Jul 11, 2007)

WarHERO since when are you a Hughes fan??? i thought you always like tito and dean lister..:dunno:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a wide varitey of Fav. fighters, Tito and Dean are in my top 5. I like lots of fighters and i changed my avy and sig to Matt to show that i am wanting him to win TUF. Basiclly i have been a Hughes fan since i was a Tito fan.


----------

